# Irish Property Watch:MyHome has changed something to prevent them creating reports!



## Thomas22 (22 Sep 2007)

I was seen this website in a couple of posts http://www.irishpropertywatch.com/ 

According to some of the posts on the website MyHome has changed something to prevent them from creating their reports.  I was just wondering what peoples opinions on this are:  

A) A good thing they shouldn't have been allowed do it in the first place. It is unfair on people selling their house to have the drops publicized.  

B) They should have been allowed to continue. This is valuable information for any currently trying to but a house.


----------



## ajapale (22 Sep 2007)

*Re: Irish Property Watch:MyHome has changed something to prevent them creating report*

Why not discuss the policies of myhome.ie  at [broken link removed] or [broken link removed] or indeed on irishpropertywatch.com itself?


----------



## moneygrower (23 Sep 2007)

because you get a balanced argument here.


----------

